# Goya M-75



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My wife picked up a Goya Medalist Series M-75 acoustic at a garage sale for $12. The bridge was starting to lift but other than that she said it's in great shape. I haven't seen it yet as she dropped it off with our repair guy to have the bridge glued back down but she said it's quite playable. I'll post picks when we get it back but for $12 it should at least make a good slide guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Is that one of the Swedish made guitars ?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Nope, later Korean


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My draft dodger neighbor has an early 60s Goya sorta like a D18 and sounds real good. He traded a 1950s pickup truck for the guitar way back probably when he got here after nam kicked up big time. It’s a nice guitar but the truck would be worth more today .. lol


----------

